# Paint Creek reports go here!



## Guest (Jul 2, 2001)

How about posting all the reports here for paint creek since there are so many topics about the stream. If you could, it would be a little easier to keep track of and manage. This is just and idea, what do you guys think??

Report for 6/30/01

I headed out with kingsalmon32 and a buddy of mine today and we fished many stretches of the stream. We were on the stream aroud 7am and fished until 1pm. We had some early bites, but no takers. At around 8am, my buddy landed a 9in. brown, a beautiful fish that was in the riffles. After we were done with one stretch, we moved to another, around 10:15. We walked awhile and kingsalmon32 landed another brownie in the riffles. After walking some more, I hooked up to a brown, but it managed to get tangled around a log jam and break me off, now this is not a lie...but he was big, probably 14in. We fished a little longer, and when coming to the end of where we were, I fished a breakwall area, and pulled out a nice 8in. brownie. We fished a little longer, but decided to call it a day. All the fish were caught on worms, and all were released. I had fun, I know kingsalmon3 had fun, and you'll know where I'll be the next few weeks....fishing paint as often as I can!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

Went out to Paint tonight, at around 6:00pm. I was in the park with my family, so I only fished there. The water was a little low, but clear. I saw many risers, and even managed to see a brownie show its groove as it jumped out of the water several times to take a fly. It was frusturating though, the fish were laughing at me. I couldn't manage to bring one in. I fished duns, cahills, hoppers, caddis nymphs, and hare's ears with no luck. I hooked on to one, but it got off. I was angered but happy  , happy to see the pleasent stream with precious trout living in such an urbanized area, yet angered I couldn't catch any. Well, I guess that's the way it goes sometimes!!!!


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Yup dan and I fished there last night while our families enjoyed the nice park setting of paint creek. We managed no fish but saw many rises around 7-9:30, I fished everything also but manged a few strikes and a few knocks from the fish at my dry flies.


----------



## spencerballard (Jul 4, 2001)

This is my first time using this site to post information. I live on Paint Creek north of gunn road on the Paint Creek Trail. I fly fish the river nearly everyday in the evening. Yesterday I caught a 7 inch brown on a hares ear nymph fishing one of the few deep pools in the stream right now. The water is clear and running a little shallow right now. It is a good time to get out on the water right now. Anyone that regularly fishes this river, I urge you to practice catch and release!! This is a small stream and so each fish is precious. I also recommend that people remove any creek chubs out of the waters. I am not an animal rights activist so I simply throw them on shore for the raccoons to eat at night. They are not native to this stream and they are providing serious competion to the native rainbows and the stocked browns that are in this stream. Thanks, Spencer


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2001)

I am with you bro. We must practice catch and release for the stream to continue to prosper. Slowly but surely, our efforts will help protect this stream. I see many worm boxes and trash along the river. Many people can be pigs and can't clean up after themselves. These actions are what will limit our future fishing for years to come. Oh yeah, I do the same with chubs and other non-native fish, I throw them on the bank for the *****, providing less competition with the natives and brownies. All I can say is that correct conservation on this small stream will keep our rods bent, and reels screaming in the future!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I too also throw chubs on the bank of any stream I catch them in. They do not go to waste, as racoons, and many other small critters are sure to feast on them. Very small ones I would possibly put back in the water for the big trout to get.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Forgive me if this sounds to novice, but im a big lake fisherman that wants to try the paint.

I need advice on two things

if im fishing the paint,

do i need waders, or do you fish from shore.

and exactly how do you fish a worm rig for the trout?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

Going from lake to stream fishing may be hard to some, easier to others. You must change tatics, from casting and trolling to stalking and walking. In the stream, you must be quiet, as you probably know! Waders help at Paint, but aren't needed. I fish worms there sometimes, mainly on a 4'6" spinning outfit with #4lb. mono and attach a splitshot 6" above a size 8 hook. This is a basic setup, but there are more out there. Since paint creek is an urban creek, we must protect and conserve it. I would advise you to release the trout, unless very injured, where it is ok to keep them if you know it will die. Also, throwing non-native fish such as chubs on the bank will leave more trout in the water and less competition for food. I hope you get out and try it....and maybe hook on to a trout!!!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

thanks for the info

what type of worms work best?

CRAWLERS-BABY CRAWLERS-LEAF?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Waders are definitely optional, this is how I started out, but you have to watch out for the leeches that will eventually "find" you. I would definitely not go barefoot because of this and the many hooks that are probably lying around. My preferred way to use a night crawler, is to use the worm whole and hook it right around or above the "band" covering as much hook as possible. Then put on a appropriate sized split shot about 18" from the hook. Then dead drift the crawler through "holes". Using a crawler can be a pain because of all the chubs you will catch with it, but generally chubs will nibble off the ends to the crawler, but if you catch a trout you will feel one big "boom" and the fish will be solidly hooked with the whole crawler inhaled. I have found that you will have better luck with the trout if a whole crawler is used.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

Steve, you are right about the chubs nibbling the worm. I have always used garden worms or only half of a nightcrawler because many night crawlers are to big for some paint creek trout, and the chubs will get to them easier. I also run splitshot 6" up from my hook, you snag alot less ususally. If I plan on drifting over snags then 18" is adequete! Well it all depends!!!!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished Paint today for the first time during my lunch break. Didn't expect much being noon, warm, and not knowing the river at all. Nice river, casting with a fly rod here is not as hard as I was told, try Johnson's Drain for tight casting. Anyway, fished a couple holes and caught and gently released a nice 8" rainbow on an Adams. Nice creek, very clear, cool, lots of holes and gravel. Unfortunately, had to get back to work. I'll have to get out early before work.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I have found the most enjoyable way to fish the Paint (at least for me).

Yesterday, I strapped my least expensive flyrod to my bike (it also happens to be a three-piece, so it fit well on the bike frame), packed a backpack with minimal flybox and reel, as well as lunch and a bottle of water. I pulled on my neoprene socks and hiking boots and headed out.

I biked from my house in Rochester Hills and met the Paint by the Rochester Library. I rode my bike up the Paint Creek trail, and stopped whenever the water looked good. I turned around after fishing just south of the Clarkston Road.
In the past, I would typically park at an access point, fish a while, then pack back up to try another spot. 
On bike, I found I covered much more water, and found spots I had not seen before because they were so far from any vehicle access. 

I found myself much more alone and in quiet conditions. I saw lots of semi-urban wildlife including a doe and her two fawns, who just stood and looked at me for about 10 minutes. 
I found it much more pleasureable to fish this way.

The one downside for the fishing was that I was out during the hottest part of the day. I have had my best success in the past in early morning or evening on the Paint. Yesterday, I caught only one trout, but it was at the furthest point downriver that I have ever caught one  (a ways north of Tienken Road).
Anyway, just thought I would share what was a pretty nice day.

Tight lines
Amos


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2001)

I take the bike path from my house to paint, and I do the same as you do! Next time, I plan on bringing a little more water, it can be HOT out there on the stream!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've always wanted to try fishing it that way. One thing I've borrowed from my mountain bike friends is the Camel Back. These are a great source of water that you can strap to the back of your vest and will keep ya going all day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2001)

I am thinking about heading out tommorw or Monday! I want to try some terrestrials and defintley some dries! I have seen many risers latley, so I know they are there. Last time I went, I saw a brownie go airborne out of some riffles! It was around 9:30, I guess it wanted to tell me goodnight!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2001)

Report: Arrived at the stream around 12:30pm today. I fished in the park since I had only a few hours. The water was clear but low. I saw a few browns, many under the artificial stone walls, and alot of risers here. Almost hooked one, but my fly9size #18) was too big, so it was a small trout, b/c it only nipped at it, couldn't get it. When I was walking I saw a few. It was so hot, and I'll tell ya, I must have seen a dozen or so people in the water, throwing stones, wakling, and ruining the stream. Hey, I know it is public access, but when the sign says no swimming, than people should abide by this!  Anyways, mornings and evenings are best, but I have to find time. I fished cahills and dun patterns. Saw a BWO, first one I saw this year. A few mayflies, and that was about it. Well, the fishing in slowing down somewhat, maybe I'll have more luck on the Au Sable next weekend!!!


----------



## spencerballard (Jul 4, 2001)

Went out today on the Paint for the first time in.... well, one day. I go out almost everyday. I failed to catch any fish but I did see several fish rising off the water around 9pm. I fished it 7-10 right around main street and under the bridge, did not catch a single fish. I am planning a trip up to the Ausable this weekend. Good luck Steeliedan. If you see someone fishing with a brown Filson guide hat and a beard 23 years old, say hi.


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Im gonna head out to paint either mon, tues, or wed so wish me luck I gotta get out to the store so I can start tying some size 20's for paint!!!!


----------



## Gator (Mar 8, 2001)

I fished the near the park Saturday morning between 8:30 am to 10:15 am and caught and released three little browns. The biggest one was 9 inches. 

All of the fish were caught on an Adams, size 18. The water was low and clear here, however the fish were rising in the deeper pools and at the bottom of riffles.

After the park, I went further upstream near the Paint Creek restaurant area access (forgot the name of the road) with no success. Really difficult to cast here with my 9 ft. 5 wt.

I would like to try some new places on the creek. Any advice on where there is a little more room to cast would be greatly appreciated. I practice catch and release strictly on the Paint.


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

YA go up farther up the stream toward orion!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2001)

Good job gator, glad you had a fun time at Paint! I had a few risers when I went, but I am going to do some lake fishing, the action will be slowing down soo, it gets hot in the days, and even in the evenings, it is hot sometimes. I I may head out during the evenings or early mornings, but not during the day. Well see ya out there!!!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

So, wait. When does it get hot again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

The fishing has been so so lately! Some catch a few, others none, yet some hook into alot! It is all about the timing! With these hot days, early and late is better fishing! Alot of bugs on the water, and terrestrials are everywhere! Fishing slows down in the summer, and it will pick up when it starts cooling off! I am starting to fish the lakes now!!!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I have been doing pretty good with attractor dries. Anything buggy looking...I have been having trouble finding a spot where someone isn't chucking rocks in the water but hey...its a free country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, I see people swimming, throwing rocks, etc. Well, about the bugs! Last time I went out, I saw one BWO, a few cahills, and that was about it. I know that the fish are rising, they are there! During the summer's hot weather, catching fish can be a challenge!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Actually, I have found catching fish pretty easy lately. Maybe you were just in the wrong spot or doing something wrong....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

I haven't been to paint in a week so i wouldn't know! Last time I did alright, but I was in the park. Have you been there latley??? If so, post a report! I have been concentraiting on the au sable and pike on the fly. Let me know if you have a report!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Actually, you were there less than a week ago. For as much fishing as you say you do....your reports are a little on the slim side also. #2...the reports you do have are a little shadey


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

I can't give elaborate reports all the time b/c...

1) I would risk giving many locations, patterns, and info out
2) Many guys on the site hate when I do it
3) I don't need to impress you only Mickey!


Anyways, when I go to paint next, remeber this when I post ok! Sorry to disturb you, why don't you go out and get a report to post instead of just criticizing me! Oh yeahm maybe you'll learn something!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

< ----- Me calling your bluff. Listen, there's no need to be such a pesty child. And you are right...you don't need to impress me. In fact, it seems you have unimpressed most people on this site with your posts. So, I never took into consideration that you may be trying to MAKE friends. All I am saying is that you fish like Fred Trost and I know it. Big talkers are poor walkers. 



" He who admits to knowing everything truely knows nothing."

-The Mickster


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, I fish like Fred trost! LOL...man, I'll tell ya, Mickey the Physic knows everyhting. So, Mickey, what's my biggest salmon, how about trout?? Pike, bass, walleye, catfish, tarpon, snook, jack, etc. Please tell me that one!!! Hey, how did u gain your powers??? Oh yeah, you better be careful, don't use your skills to tell people the real truth! the funny thing is I don't need powers to show what kind of angler you are, I guess you need to practice a little more! By the way, tell your friend Fred trost I said hi and I want to be just like you and him one day..yeah right!!  See ya at paint creek!

PS: Practice what you preach!!! I can't wait to see you on Fred's Show, the issue, "Almost anglers.... too many questions to become that true fisherman!"


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Believe me. Nobody on this site needs me to tell them anything about you. They know. Secondly, the biggest thing you have is your mouth and I am saying you cant back it up. Take your temper tantrum somewhere else. I stay out of pissing contests with 10 year olds. Maybe one day I will teach you what fishing with a fly really means.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Oh yeah...one more thing as this will be my last post to you. there is no need for psychic powers to figure out you are a "know-it-all" who truely knows squat. In all of the years I have been on this site, you are the ONLY person of your accord I have seen. Good luck with your fishing show, Fred. I have a name suggestion....The Practical Toolbox.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thread closed due to lack of constructive conversation.


----------

